# Look What Arrived This Morning



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

afternoon everyone, i'm new on here but couldn't resist showing this off.

after having my eye on it for a while i decided to part with the cash, and a long wait later (royal mail :furious: ) it has finally arrived.

definately worth the wait! :thumbup:














































I know absolutely nothing about this little lovely so any info that anyone can provide would be helpful. i.e: rough year of manufacture? how many jewels? ( although i believe it may be 17) has anyone seen any the same before? as i have seen similar models but nothing the same.

thanks and any knowledge would be appreciated

Leo the newbie


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's a quirky piece! Very neat. Ideal for those weekends away!

Mike


----------



## iso50 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's fabulous, where did you find that?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I love it! how cool and cute is that!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well made piece with EBEL on the dial expensive watches today so probably expensive when it was bought IMO.


----------

